# Couple of new rods



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Here is a matching set of rods I just finished for a carp tournement as a prize. Something simple and clean. I like the way they turned out, for a simple wrap it really pops


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

They look great.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

they look good... how about the spec's on the blanks...


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

They are some ATC mb704 blanks. bought them at the rod building show in Feb.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Pretty work Chuck!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Looks good!


----------

